# New To Outback Life



## Cokerwoman (May 26, 2012)

Hello:
we just sold a 28' airstream and bought a new 298 RE Outback..
airstream was quality built and took us many thousands of miles without problems.
it just did not have any room for our expanding # of grandchildren...
just asking how your outback has performed on a 2 - 4 thousand mile trip over
some of our rough interstate roads.....anything i need to expect or prepare for ?
we love the outback and gearing up for a long distance trip soon.
looking forward to reading the outback forum and learning..
thanks.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

We bought the 2011 250RS in Sept 2010. We've pulled it from Denver 5000' elev to 10,000' elev. many times, pulled it from Michigan to Denver, Denver to Georgia, and many place on shorter trips. Only had one incident in all that.........the light fixture that mounts to the ceiling over the dinnett shattered. We were on a very rough road and driving a little fast. I now just take it down for all trips to be sure it doesn't break again. A real PINA to replace. Had to basically fashion one like it from something i found in a garage sale. We love out Outback, very sound and sturdy.


----------



## Cokerwoman (May 26, 2012)

booze123 said:


> We bought the 2011 250RS in Sept 2010. We've pulled it from Denver 5000' elev to 10,000' elev. many times, pulled it from Michigan to Denver, Denver to Georgia, and many place on shorter trips. Only had one incident in all that.........the light fixture that mounts to the ceiling over the dinnett shattered. We were on a very rough road and driving a little fast. I now just take it down for all trips to be sure it doesn't break again. A real PINA to replace. Had to basically fashion one like it from something i found in a garage sale. We love out Outback, very sound and sturdy.


many thanks.

we just returned from a 'shake down' trip and the outback performed without incident. zero problems.
i was hoping we would encounter some rain to test for possible leaks.....we had the mother of all rainstorms hit us and zero leaks.
the handcrank was killing me so invested in a 3500 barker electric jack....10 mins to install and will add years to my life.
we are very pleased with the new outback .


----------

